# 17 month old suddenly hysterically crying before bedtime



## abbymelody (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if any of you wonderful mommies(and daddies) can give me some advice.

My LO has never been a great sleeper. The first year of her life was literally a blur for me. The one thing that was easy, up until now, was that she was always able to fall asleep easily. We have a bedtime routine that we've done since she was born. Bath, sleep, reading. I have no idea why but the last 4 days, shes been crying hysterically before bedtime. The lights would still be on in our room but somehow something triggers her to start crying. Last night was particularly bad as she continued to cry for at least 30 mins. Nothing I did would console her. An hour later, she finally fell asleep.

As a side note, she has one nap in the day that lasts for about 2hrs. She does sleep through the nigh (for the last two months). Sometimes i hear her cry or whine in the middle of the night but she always falls back asleep on her own within 5 mins.

I find it hard to believe that it could be separation anxiety since she is fine in the morning before I leave for work. It saddens me to think that this is how bedtime will be going forward. I don't have it in me to let her cry it out in her crib like that.

Anything advice would be great


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Hmmm, it might be that she's not feeling ready to go to sleep. It also might be that she's overtired? Maybe moving her bedtime up? She also might just be lonely and want some company?


----------



## abbymelody (Jul 27, 2011)

Shes a really happy baby up until bedtime. We start the routine at 8 and shes normally sleeping by 9pm. I tried putting her to sleep last night at 830 because I thought she was overtired as well. That didn't turn out well. Im kinda iffy about letting her sleep at 10pm.. No matter what time she sleeps, the kid is up at 730am everyday. I dont want her to lose too much sleep. I don't know..i hope this phase doesn't last too long.


----------

